# Fly Control while Driving



## shelterwood (Feb 19, 2012)

I was cruising around reading some other driving forums today, and saw a thread dedicated to fly control gadgets for driving. I really liked some of the products put out by the members, but was very disappointed that none of them came in a size even close to mini or pony. Of the things listed, I am most interested in the Cashel type fly mesh that slips over the bridle and runs down the neck, covering the ears. Does anyone know a company that is making this type of thing in smaller sizes? Also, really interested in the attachment of strings that you see the drafts wearing, runs along the back and hangs on either side. Found these in horse and draft size, but again, none for the little warriors. Any ideas there? It's tempting to try to make something like this....

Here's a few links of things I've grabbed from the other forum so you can see what I mean:

http://www.iowavalleycarriage.com/content/over-bridle-and-neck-fly-mask

http://www.cashelcompany.com/productdetails.aspx?C=1&SC=4&ProductID=9571

http://www.leathersupply.com/downloads/catalog/Hames&HarnessParts/HarnessParts.pdf (scroll to the bottom)

What else do you guys do for bug protection? My main driving mare is soooo sensitive, and we have horrible progressions from black flies and no see-ums to deer flies and mosquitos......no relief from May to October, the best driving months here of course. Any ideas, links, and pictures would be awesome. Thanks!!

Katie


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 19, 2012)

If you are looking for the crocheted ear nets that are popular on big horses in the show ring (dressage ring or cross country) then Mini Horse Feathers LLC in NH makes them for minis. http://www.minihorsefeathers.com

What I did was made one from an old ear net I had for my big horse, Target. I found that the distance between the ears was just what I needed so I just took in the ears, cut off any excess material, and shortened the tie. It works for the back yard but I wouldn't show in it because it is pretty faded. I also use lots of fly spray!


----------



## shelterwood (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks Targetsmom! Yes, I was considering the ear nets, but was really looking for more coverage like the mesh nets that cover the whole head and run down the neck like the link to Iowa Valley Carriage shows. I couldn't find the ear nets on the link you sent, did I miss them?

I'm trying a variety of things this year to try to reduce my overall use of fly spray. I am really sensitive to chemicals, and hate pouring toxic stuff all over my horses. I am trying Bug-Off Garlic from Springtime Inc, the Summer socks from Whinny Warmers to keep flies off their legs (my older mare had horrible fly bite reactions on her hind legs this past summer that are actually just finishing healing), My biggest challenge by far though is that I want to drive in the woods near my home mainly, on an old railroad bed trail system, but it is surrounded by wetland and bogs, so many bugs. I want to outfit my girls well so they can enjoy outings, not just swat flies.

Thanks for the help! I'll try again to find the ear nets on the link you posted!

Katie


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 20, 2012)

I admit I didn't use the link but I ran into these nice folks at the Equine Affaire where they were selling the ear nets like hotcakes!. Maybe if you contact them?? Also, have you tried a regular mini fly mask over your driving bridle? I used to ride with a Cashel fly mask over the bridle, but of course no blinkers to get in the way. Maybe you could buy some mesh to add to it to cover the neck??


----------



## shelterwood (Feb 20, 2012)

Cashel sells a neck protector, but its for the big guys. I'm wondering though if I could still use it and just have extra long coverage? I plan on getting the Cashel over the bridle fly mask in the "yearling" size, hoping it will fit over my larger 40" mares heads and bridle OK. I use open bridles, so no need to consider blinder space. I have looked this morning for the string thingies that drape over the horse, the best I found was "buggy horse" size, which would be too big for sure. I'm going to contact some companies to see if anyone custom makes them. Have to consider heat too, as in how much these things will impact cooling ability, airflow, etc.

I found some pony size ear nets by surfing around on the web. I will contact the company you used though since you have had good fit and results. Thanks for the continued help!

Katie


----------



## susanne (Feb 20, 2012)

Here are links to two companies selling earnets, the first crocheted, the second of fabric and mesh.

http://www.bearmount...E-EAR-NETS.html

http://www.hatsoffbo...5&CatRef=3&i=86


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 20, 2012)

We have a lot of gnats in our arena, I use Farnam's Repel-X lotion in the ears.

Andrea


----------



## shelterwood (Feb 20, 2012)

Susanne, thanks for the links! The first link, with the handmade ones, is really great and a good price. I will probably order some ear nets most likely. Our biggest two problem bugs here are gnats/no-seeums and deerflies. The deerflies are brutal, swarms of them circling my head and the horse's heads. I can barely think of anything else, and I'm fairly sure the horse feels the same way. The reason I wanted the longer mesh with more coverage, and the full body strings, is because of the sheer number of bugs!

Disneyhorse, does the Farnam product seem to work against the gnats? My older mare has sweet itch-like symptoms, and I have been searching for a product that specifically is good for them. I guess I'm trying to be proactive this year to see if I can counteract the onslaught of bugs even a little bit. So far I have ordered fly sheets, a new barn fan, and socks for their legs, but stuff for driving is harder to find.

Thanks for the help you guys!

Katie


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Katie,

I got my ear nets from Just for Ponies...they are like $6 and I trim the tassels if they are too long...I make the ears smaller myself, just takes a minute on the sewing machine.

I bet with some fiddling, you could make the back piece of the fly protection in this picture work while driving.

http://www.equinenow.com/store-item-28086


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 21, 2012)

targetsmom said:


> I admit I didn't use the link but I ran into these nice folks at the Equine Affaire where they were selling the ear nets like hotcakes!. Maybe if you contact them??


Hey, haven't seen those guys before! Nice to have another vendor.



shelterwood said:


> I use open bridles, so no need to consider blinder space. I have looked this morning for the string thingies that drape over the horse, the best I found was "buggy horse" size, which would be too big for sure.


If you don't need to consider blinker space then I'd just use a regular Cashel fly mask with ears, get some mosquito netting at the store and tie it around the horse's neck! The string thingies would be easy to make with bailing twine. Fly netting, unlike just about everything else, is something better off big so I bet you could make the pony size work. As long as you can attach it where you need to you can always sew on some elastic or just thread a pull cord through the bottom edge to gather it close to the horse and voila! Happy horses.

Mini ear nets used to be really hard to get if you don't sew but Hats Off Boutique offers a nice set (as Susanne showed you) and if you prefer a completely crocheted model Irene at the first link makes those. Now that I've got a pair to drive I may have to buy a set just for the cuteness factor!

Leia


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 21, 2012)

O my! Thanks for the sites with ear protection! And I second the Cute Factor.


----------



## susanne (Feb 21, 2012)

I wish the crocheted ear nets used a finer yarn -- more like antique tatting, which used silky, elegant fiber (and, of course, took much longer to complete). When the ear nets that looks okay on a big horse are sized for a mini, the same yarn looks rather bulky.

It would be easy to add fringe to an existing ear net by simply attaching silky, lightweight yarn with a cow hitch (aka larkshead knot) (http://www.animatedk...imatedknots.com).

And...anybody who has done macramé (and is willing to admit it) could create a body net, starting with a chain stitch down the back, with several rows on each side of square knots and ends hanging to the desired. Or, create a chain of consecutive cow (larkshead) hitches down the back, each looped through the previous one. Make each length of yarn double the length you want, tie the hitch, then let the ends drape on either side. Push the front knot (or close to front) down over the water hook, and attach to the backband with hair elastic to keep in place.

OOPS -- I think I just outed myself as a former macramé-er...and no, I NEVER made any of those horrible macramé owls!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 21, 2012)

susanne said:


> OOPS -- I think I just outed myself as a former macramé-er...and no, I NEVER made any of those horrible macramé owls!


I did! I did! And he was very cool looking with a rustic branch to sit on and spanish moss. With all the interest in 70's stuff, it will probably come back into style.

But I don't think I could make a fly cover.


----------



## ardie&sparki (Feb 21, 2012)

On facebook, there is a lady who makes custom fly bonnets out of bandannas and will make them in custom sizes, very reasonable. I think around $6? There is a variety of different colors and she will let you know how to measure. Check out "Ear Me Now Fly Bonnets for Horses"


----------



## shelterwood (Feb 22, 2012)

Angie, I looked at the bug armor from Cashel. You're probably right, it could easily be made to work for a mini. And my girls are a "hefty" 40" right now, so all the better!

I totally third the cuteness factor! The ear nets are adorable, and I'll have to at least get one and fiddle with it. I don't know if anyone has ever been to the Adirondacks, but we have SERIOUS bugs, black flies like you have never seen, and it goes ALL season. They are so bad that we have full body net suits so we can garden! So I'm ultimately looking for the most coverage possible. The original picture I saw on the COTH forum was from a lady in Florida, so i'm sure she had some bugs that would make mine look like no big deal, but still. Thanks everybody for the links and suggestions. Oh, and I'm probably showing my youth, but I have NOT ever done a macrame owl! I'll have to talk to my mom!!

Katie


----------



## Champ (Feb 22, 2012)

I use this fly mask from Big Dee's Tack I put it right over my bridle & halters

http://www.bigdweb.com/FLY-MASK-WITH-EARS-LYCRA-AND-ZIPPER/productinfo/712838/


----------



## Barnmother (Feb 23, 2012)

Suitability has some great patterns and if they aren't miniature size I bet it would be easy to shrink them if you are a sewer.

Suitability Patterns Link


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 23, 2012)

Katie, I grew up in the Adks, I remember those terrible bugs






Champ, what size did you order in those lycra fly masks?


----------



## Champ (Feb 23, 2012)

drivin*me*buggy said:


> Katie, I grew up in the Adks, I remember those terrible bugs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe I just get the small..... they may seem tight at first but they do stretch out after using them a lot.....I put them on over or under the bridle & halters.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 28, 2012)

For fly products - and going natural - how much so are you looking at?

I'm currently working with esential oils and there are several that work either singly or in combinations along with using ..,. infusions of herbs with vinegar mixed witht he oils and sprayed or wiped on...

You would want to test yourself and your beasties to be sure not sensitive to direct applications of essential oils, or that you don't find them scent offensive (some do bother me and I fnd that the ones that do, won't work at all for intended purpose mixed with my chemistry).

I'm still learning the applications and mixes, later I can give you the ingredients for a basic "fly spray".

I've also found with my own horses (full size) that some respond well to BugChek and/or straight garlic - others didn't. I've also used DE, but didn't really notice any good results - in fact, all of mine seemed to develop some hoof issues and dry skin while on DE. It still seem to tie into how the body chemistry works with the products...


----------



## nassaunellie (Feb 28, 2012)

I bought mini crotched ears and then bought some tulle at a textile company in town. I didn't feel like sewing so I got out my handy hot glue gun and glued the tulle netting on to the ear nets. I also glued Velcro on the netting so it quickly fastens under his neck. So now he has coverage from his ears down to his withers. Works like a charm. The deer flies just sit on the netting around his ears looking confused!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 28, 2012)

I love that idea, Wendy! Way to go. Even I can handle a hot glue gun....

Leia


----------

